# I'm new to this board, and to IUI. Anyone had it at Oxford?



## pinkcaline (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and initial impressions are that its great and just what I was looking for.
We had out initial appointment at Oxford 3 weeks ago, where we were recommended to have IVF.  After some discussiong DH and I are opting to try some IUI before going for IVF.  Our reasons are that all my tests were normal, and he has borderline OK sperm count.  I prefer to do things as naturally as possible, hence us wanting to give IUI a try first.  I am not sure why the doctor put us off having it, but told us that the sucess rate is only 4%.  Have other people been told the same?  I was quite suprised, and have a friend with a lot of problems (PCOS, overweight etc), and she conceived with IUI on both cycles (1 MC and 1 little Girl who is not4 months old).

Has anyone been through the system at oxford, and if so, how long did it take?  We were told it would take 3 weeks to get the funding then we would be invited to an open evening, although so far we haven't heard from them.

I'm very excited to have found this board and would love to be able to meet other women in my area who are going through the same thing as me.  Anyone in the Bucks area? I am in High Wycombe,

Caline


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it would depend on the SA count & motility but on average for a medicated cycle it's about a 20% success rate. The less control over the cycle there is the more the rate drops, I think a natural IUI is only about 10% or less.

Your cons may be talking about YOUR clinics success rates but if they don't offer IUI as a routine treatment then their success rates will probably be low as they don't have the expertise. I haven't had IUI in Oxford but I'm sure someone will be along to help, are you looking at tx on the NHS or privately?


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Pinkcaline

Welcome to FF. It is indeed a great place to come to as everybody is lovely and helpful.

I am at Oxford and things went as follows:

Appt with Dr McVeigh on 13/05/09
Appt with Counsellor - 21 or 22 May 09
Appt at the fertility unit - 23/06. HAd day 9 scan, chose sperm donor and was booked for another scan a few days later. HAd insem on (DIUI) on 1st July and 3rd July. Unfortunately it was a BFN. Called them to say it hadn't worked on 15/07. Was booked for another day 9 scan on 23/07. Had 5 more scans after that every couple/few days. HAd insem on 05/08. 

All my results were good (although i have now found out that my ovaries look polycyctic and need to be tested for PCOS between day 2 and 5 of AF - if not pregnant with this cycle). Dr McVeigh said could do DIUI or IVF and that it was my choice. HE did say that with my age (35), succes rates for DIUI are as low as 11%/12% but IVF would be in the region of 45 %. Due to cost and how much more invasive IVF is I decided to go for IUI. 

If not pregnant with this cycle, will take few months off, loose weight, save more money, get tested for PCOS and decide if i go for medicated DIUI or IVF next. 

I hope this helps - you could come and join us on the Oxfordshire thread if you like. 

Good luck with your tx and hope it goes quick and well!  

Gini x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Pinkcaline  

We have a beautiful boy thanks to the fabulous team at the JRH. I got pregnant with 2nd natural IUI but was only having that because my partner is female so obviously had no awareness if I had any fertility problems or not. As you can see from my profile info we are not having such luck with DP TTC   We are going to start a medicated FET in september  . DP had 6 failed IUI cycles but they have since advised only 3 cycles before moving to IVF as they have recently audited their successes. I would say that IVF is by no means a walk in the park and you are right to not just rush into it without considering your other options. I have always found all the team in Oxford to be wonderfully supportive, kind and professional. I have also come to realise that you can be told or read about statistics and success rates until they send you crazy but at the end of the day there are so many grey areas with infertility and so much of it just comes down to luck and noone has all the answers.
Good luck with your future treatment xx


----------



## pinkcaline (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
We are waiting to hear if we have been accepted for funding on the NHS for treatment.  We fit the criteria, so I am hopeful.  
Gini, sounds like things got underway pretty quickly for you once you were seen at the JR.  Did you have to wait a while to hear about funding, or did you pay?  I have only heard positive things about Oxford, so am happy that I get NHS treatment there (I hope), although it is a little far to travel, but you cab't have it all. 
Moo, so good to hear natural IUI does work.  Are you at Oxford this time round?  Good luck with your treatment.  What does FET stand for?  
I would love to join the Oxford section.  How do I get to it?
Thanks

Caline


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes we are still at oxford as have no desire to go anywhere else and also using the same donor sperm. FET stands for frozen embryo transfer as we have 4 'on ice' from the first IVF cycle. There is a page somewhere that tells you what all the abbreviations stand for as there are so many  
With regards to the getting onto the oxfordshire thread, just go to index and you will find message boards for all the counties xx
Where do you live? We are in wiltshire and Swindon hospital has now linked up with oxford and we can have bloods and scans there now which is so much easier for us.


----------

